# Crystal Beach



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be fishing at crystal beach on the 11-12 of may. Will post a report afterward, let me know if anyone else will be down there. I will be there in a white honda oddyssea with a cooler rack on the hitch. Hope to catch bull reds.


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Acknowledged.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I will be there bro. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

Will be there Fri-Sun.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

The seaweed is looking bad along with the wind.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

weed was terrible last weekend.


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

Would not run a line out if ya paid me.Go to Crabfest and have a good weekend!

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

It was completely unfishable last weekend due to sea weed.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

Not going due to bad weather and seaweed.


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

setxdargel said:


> Would not run a line out if ya paid me.Go to Crabfest and have a good weekend!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I'll be doing!


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

a 16 year old with a mini van!? I bet the chicks are all over you! LOL, jk man. Good luck!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

The mini van is my moms that my family uses for loading up and going fishing. I drive a 1997 honda accord lx. I'm getting cold air intake in a month.


----------

